# Sacramento RC-Grizzly Island



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm a home body this week-end. Let us know what's up when you get a chance!

Tammy


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Any news yet? Derby results? Weather conditions?

Wish I were there! Been raining here in Redding all day - and COLD!!!

Thank you!

Kerry


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

I know little bits of information

Am

1st John Gun with their yellow (Gunner?)
2nd Glenda Brown with Twist
3rd Pat Nicholls with Ranger
4th Judy Bly with Dart

Derby

1-Nancy White with Lily (8 points in two derbies)
2-Gary Ahlgren (not sure which dog sorry)
3-Judy Bly with Ruff
4-Jerry Petopea with Gary Zellner's Caterpillar Kate

There were jams in both but did not have that information, hopefully someone will post more detailed information

Sorry if I made any mistakes --horrible cell connection


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS NANCY AND LILY

Are you coming to MT this summer? Look forward to seeing you and your dogs work if you do. Keep up the Great Work.

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*CONGRADULATIONS TEAM GUNZER WEST*

i'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU NANCY AND JUDY AND THE GANG. GIVE THEM A TREAT FROM UNCLE RUSS!! SEE YA IN THE LONE STAR STATE IN MARCH, GO GET EM!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Glenda and Twist. Good Job


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Congrats to Glenda and Twist. Good Job


I was thinking the same thing:


  *ATTA GIRL GLENDA!!!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Congrats to Glenda and Twist. Good Job


I was thinking the same thing:


  *ATTA GIRL GLENDA!!!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Congrats to Glenda and Twist. Good Job


I was thinking the same thing:


  *ATTA GIRL GLENDA!!!*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Am
> 
> 1st John Gun with their yellow (Gunner?)


Congratulations!!!, John, Janice...and 

NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC TNT's MR. PEABODY PRAIREMARSH, "Gunner" 
National Champion 

and .. Open 2nd!!  

Congratulations to the Golden Retrievers!!!  ,,,Open JAM to Meg Beck, Lulu, Billy handling, FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz 

..and Golden Retriever, Sportin' Nitty Gritty , "Ruff", 3rd Derby  

Sounds like really awful running conditions due to weather...Great Job!! "Congratulations to All"...I second that!!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

:lol: Howard, you really meant it, 3 posts. :shock: 

I had the pleasure of training with Glenda about 3 weaks ago. LOTS OF FUN.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> :lol: Howard, you really meant it, 3 posts. :shock:
> 
> I had the pleasure of training with Glenda about 3 weaks ago. LOTS OF FUN.


Well, if it's worth sayin'. It's worth repeatin'.   


Dang computers.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open Results
Billy Sargenti...first, Magic (four in a row for Billy) three out of four wins for Joe Augustyn's FC AFC World Famous Magical Mischief
John Gunn.....second with Gunner
Jerry Patopea...third with Gary Zellner's Pirate, AFC Land Ahoy
Bill Totten...fourth
RJ to Linda Harger Yakkity
JAM to Meg Beck, Lulu, Billy handling.
Not sure about other JAMS and which dog Totten handled. Very tough conditions with huge wind, rain, mud, etc. Big congrats to Billy!!!
Lynn


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Congratulations to Glenda and Twist and Judy and Dart. Our training group up here in Northern California foothills did pretty darn well this weekend.

Glenda with Twist (Am 2nd)
Judy with Dart (Am 4th)
Judy with Ruff (Derby 3rd)
Nancy with Lily (Derby 1st)

Thanks for Karl Gunzer and Rob Earhardt at High Spirit Retrievers for all their fantastic training with Ruff and Lily.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

WOW, Billy is on one heck of a ROLL!!

Truely amazing.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Grizzley Island*

Hey, Howard----really appreciated your being so enthusiastic---so was I!!!!

Josh---we did have fun tho you got stuck with the two old ladies. We taught you to keep things in perspective----it is always supposed to be fun.

Yeah to Team Tollerwood!!!! We had a blast training and the dogs did too. They showed their appreciation this weekend.

Glenda


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ALSO GLENDA AND JUDY WITH TWIST, DART AND RUFF!!! Glad to see Twist back in the Money! 

Kris


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Holy cow! Is it true that Billy Sargenti won the open for the fourth week in a row?????? third time with Magic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

dogcommand said:


> Holy cow! Is it true that Billy Sargenti won the open for the fourth week in a row?


I think it must be one of those urban myths.:shock: :wink: Billy is taking next weekend off to give someone else a chance.  

And congratulations to Glenda & Twist!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

The complete results are up on EE.  

Way to go Becky!! F/T Secretary!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Miss Glenda and Twist!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------

